

Ask HN: I have a Japanese friend who speaks/writes fluent English and... - dturnbull

She&#x27;s interested in doing translation work. Being a tech geek myself, I was curious:<p>Are there start-ups that are looking for a translator with that skill? Like, would it would be worth getting it touch with people and seeing if they&#x27;d like their user interface translated into Japanese?<p>She has the usual options — translating articles, eBooks, etc — but I&#x27;m trying to help her branch out into other options.<p>Any help&#x2F;opinions would be appreciated. :)
======
dboles99
Ask her to go to: [http://www.uni-edit.net/usa/employment](http://www.uni-
edit.net/usa/employment). We are always looking for talented Japanese to
English translators, especially if they work in technical fields like
engineering, computer science, medicine, etc...

------
adregan
Gengo is a translation startup based in Tokyo.

[http://gengo.com/translators/](http://gengo.com/translators/)

------
atgm
If she's interested in doing translation work, one of the best ways is develop
a specialty. General translation pays pennies compared to specialty
translation, like medical specialties, law specialties (which can pay around
180/hr! for contract checking), even culinary specialties.

Cookpad, for example, has a contract translation position open now.

------
cookrn
This might be an interesting option for her if she hasn't seen it already:
[http://www.verbalizeit.com/](http://www.verbalizeit.com/)

------
JoeAltmaier
[https://www.sococo.com/contact](https://www.sococo.com/contact) may have some
contracting work!

------
vincvinc
[http://en.cookpad.com/](http://en.cookpad.com/) is looking for recipe
translators.

